# hillebrandt bayou redfish,bass,and crappie



## bayoubassbuster (Nov 1, 2012)

Fished hillebrandt bayou from 6 till 12 yesterday 11/10 with a fellow coworker the fish were a bit finicky the bit was tough for bass and crappie only caught around 10 crappie and 10 bass plus 3 big redfish one of which was caught on 6# test and an ultra lite rod we both caught one red over 30" on craw worms not a bad trip but could have been better


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Where is the best place to launch to fish Hillebrandt?


----------



## bayoubassbuster (Nov 1, 2012)

I launch at humble camp road at the new boat launch there but it's pretty shallow launch the other option is hwy 73 if you have a bigger boat its the closest to hillebrandt I've been fishing north of hillenbrandt rd bridge so its closer to launch at humble camp rd


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bayoubassbuster said:


> I launch at humble camp road at the new boat launch there but it's pretty shallow launch the other option is hwy 73 if you have a bigger boat its the closest to hillebrandt I've been fishing north of hillenbrandt rd bridge so its closer to launch at humble camp rd


That's a pretty good run from 73 if your in the general vicinity of Hhumble Camp Road.


----------



## bayoubassbuster (Nov 1, 2012)

Its about 20 mins in my 1648 with 50hp Yamaha running around 36 MPH I only burn 4 gallons if gas from 73 to the Terrell park fork on hillebrandt and back with this 2 stroke 50


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

where abts is the new boat launch on humble road? last time we went there i launched on the side of the burnt down old house just past the bridge on the right. i used to use the nice ramp in the lil rv park but that the old man that runs it doesnt allow ppl to launch there i know that bayou pretty well spent alot of years out there hunting, camping, fishing there


----------



## bayoubassbuster (Nov 1, 2012)

It's on the right side of humble camp road right before you get to the bridge if your coming from hillebrandt road it has a plam tree in the parking lot


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

I got on Google maps and looked at this area. I cannot see a new boat launch east of the bridge on Humble Camp road. Is that a boat launch at Lombardo road (off of Hillebrandt) at what appears to be an RV park? Is there a boat launch under the Hwy 73 bridge? I can't see one from Google. I would like to do some fishing over there and need a bigger launch for our 21" Triton.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

I went out there to check out the ramp today. It doesn't show on Google Earth or Maps but is located here. It does look shallow.


----------



## bayoubassbuster (Nov 1, 2012)

*boat ramp*

It is shallow I've seen bass boats launch there but I have a aluminum boat so its pretty easy for me the cut that its in is shallow too probably 3 foot deep at the most but I lift my jack plate up a little and hammer on it and plan off to run through it.......like I said pine tree lodge or under hwy 73 if you have a bigger boat......the guy with the RV park won't let you launch anymore it was a junk launch anyway to pay 3 dollars


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't like the website's quality but I went onto Mapquest to see if I could see this launch. It appears to be there on the right hand side just before the bridge. It's hard to make out because Mapquest imaging is horrible. I am going to get down there next weekend and put in at the ramp taht is best for our boat.


----------

